# How much are these worth?



## Cierbhal (May 28, 2016)

Hi friends,  moved into a 1978 house and we have two old wood inserts. I know one is a craft stove by national steelcrafters. Model number 4830-24. I have no clue what the other one is. I would like to keep them but it's just not going to happen(I did hold out for three years). I want to sell them so maybe someone gets some enjoyment out of them.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 28, 2016)

Not much, if anything. They are old school slammer inserts I'm assuming?


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2016)

Peak season (Sept and Oct) they may fetch up to $250. Right now typically about $100-150. Local markets will vary.


----------



## Cierbhal (May 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> Peak season (Sept and Oct) they may fetch up to $250. Right now typically about $100-150. Local markets will vary.


That's about what I thought. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mass_burner (May 30, 2016)

I wouldn't waste my time trying to market them. I figure anyone making an investment in ss  liner, etc, wouldn't want to put this type of stove


----------



## gzecc (Jun 9, 2016)

One on left is a Buck stove. In working condition they fetch a few hundred in the northeast.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 1, 2016)

If it's scrap to you, toss it up on CL for best offer?
I like the idea of selling/ advertising it just as the shoulder nights bring on the chill
and the thermostats.   Might fetch a larger coin.


----------

